# Baby pics



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

I posted before about all my pairs going to box. Now I have some pics. Enjoy

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

They are beautiful!! Keep the pictures coming


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

awww what cutie you have there


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable!!! I'm in love with your pied you got there. You going to keep any?


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a two wf in my one box I am probably going to keep one. I have been waiting for the pair with the wf babies to lay for awhile so I am super excited. They have the sweetest dispositions so I am hoping their babies will too. 
Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

Updated baby pics. I have been on for awhile so busy with the babies. But I thought I would pop on an put up some pics.

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

try again babies 

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

A few more babies

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Gorgeous babies!!! and a lovely mix of mutations


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Where in PA are you located?


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks I was so excited to get all the different mutations. 
I am about 40mins south of Pittsburgh

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are all absolutely adorable


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

beautiful babies x x


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks 

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Your babies are really cute!


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Jessica E said:


> Thanks I was so excited to get all the different mutations.
> I am about 40mins south of Pittsburgh
> 
> Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


Okie dokie. Cause I didn't know if you were going to be sell any of them and I like the Pied. I am looking for a Pied male like that.


----------

